# Don't Use masterthecube.com



## riffz (Feb 10, 2009)

This is my official warning to all fourm members. I placed an order for 2 DIYs and an Eastsheen set back on September 4th, and still nothing. I've been sending Tucker tons of emails, and he takes a long time to respond before providing unsatisfactory answers regarding the order.

I'm posting this because I have lost about 70 dollars, and I don't want the rest of you to have your money stolen like I have.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry that you lost a bunch of money.

Is this the same site that, I can't remember when but maybe a year or two ago tried to get a bunch of us to drop whatever forum we were using and use theirs?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 10, 2009)

Seems like it's not very reliable to begin with:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6930&highlight=masterthecube.com



Tyson said:


> Is this the same site that, I can't remember when but maybe a year or two ago tried to get a bunch of us to drop whatever forum we were using and use theirs?



My gut reaction is to say 'yes'.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 10, 2009)

Tyson, are you thinking about this one?
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/39299


----------



## maxcube (Feb 10, 2009)

For my first DIY cube, I ordered a white one. 1.5 week. So I e-mailed him. 1 minute. He e-mailed back saying that it was out of stock. So I ordered a black one instead. It came very quickly.

My ES 2x2 & 4x4 came within 1 week.

I dont think that masterthecube.com is that bad, IMHO. But I am sorry that you lost money.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Tyson, are you thinking about this one?
> http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/39299



Oi, that might be it. Sometimes people need to be slapped with a fish.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhJQp-q1Y1s


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 10, 2009)

riffz said:


> This is my official warning to all fourm members. I placed an order for 2 DIYs and an Eastsheen set back on September 4th, and still nothing. I've been sending Tucker tons of emails, and he takes a long time to respond before providing unsatisfactory answers regarding the order.
> 
> I'm posting this because I have lost about 70 dollars, and I don't want the rest of you to have your money stolen like I have.



Hi, I've also had a bad experience with them. over 2 months, no cubes, got a refund. 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6930&highlight=masterthecube


----------



## tp21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I ordered a black ES set off ebay from him with no problems. Decided to get a white ES set from his website, no cubes ever came and had to request a refund. At first he answers his emails rather quickly, but as time went on he never did.


----------



## tim (Feb 10, 2009)

tp21 said:


> I ordered a black ES set off ebay from him with no problems. Decided to get a white ES set from his website, no cubes ever came and had to request a refund. At first he answers his emails rather quickly, but as time went on he never did.



Did you get your money back?


----------



## tp21 (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah sorry, i did get my money back.


----------



## tim (Feb 10, 2009)

tp21 said:


> yeah sorry, i did get my money back.



Thanks, i thought it wasn't completely clear whether you're still trying to get your money back or whether you already received the money.


----------



## Speedcuber023 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm in no way trying to convince people that they really are reliable, but the one time I've ordered from them I got the cubes I paid for.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 11, 2009)

About last summer, like June-ish or so, I ordered one of my first white type A diys. It came within 5 days or so. But nowadays I wouldn't, as I heard tucker's kinda going under. I heard about orders backing up, and him not having enough time, and about now it sounds like hes pretty much done. I'd close the site if I were him.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 11, 2009)

I've only seen one other feedback about his site, it's supposed to be good I guess, but I will probably never order from there even if it was good :\ I just prefer Chinese/Japanese dealers, I trust them more anyway. I think The Panda is right, he's going out of business.

Off-topic:



StefanPochmann said:


> Tyson, are you thinking about this one?
> http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/39299



No offense to them but...they have 30 members while we have 3240...heh.


----------

